# Heat lamp for winter



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey everyone I have 2 mini Lamancha does and I'm from Michigan our winters can get pretty cold.

Do I need to put a heat lamp in the barn during winter?

The barn I keep my goats in is 10'x15' and built a goat door that has a old piece of carpet over it. It helps keep drafts out and it allows them to get in and out of the barn free choice. Its pretty tight and there's a bedding area made of straw.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Deep bedding should be enough.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree deep bedding and draft free. A friend of mine kids out in Wyoming and she has crazy cold winters and she doesn't use heat lamps. I personally would have a few on hand though just in case


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Along with fresh water and good plentiful hay, offer warm water a few times a day. The hay they eat keeps the rumen full and the rumen acts like a furnace to help keep them warm.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I keep heat lamp on a thermostat, so it kicks on around freezing temp. I know many say they don't need it, but I hate to see them shiver, and it sure makes working in the barn, when it's not freezing, nice for me too :smile:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I won't use heat lamps. I've way to many stories of people's barns being burnt down from them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> I won't use heat lamps. I've way to many stories of people's barns being burnt down from them.


I'll use them with a kid that doesn't feel good but I don't like them much either. The biggest issue that I have seen is people trust the hooks and they fail. I have a rope that goes way above all the stalls. Then I get the heat lamps cord and tie like a triple knot, then I went over that like a million times with duct tape......even after all that I get up all night long and check to make sure everything is ok, so yeah I don't use hem unless I HAVE to


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have had a barn fire that killed all of my goats- adults, pregnant does, newborn kids...etc- that also spread to my house. I refuse to even have electricity in my barn. I have a kill switch in my back porch that I shut off when I am not in the barn. I am that paranoid about fire. Overkill, maybe, but until you lose your babies in a fire, you probably wouldn't understand.

The fire may not have been caused by electricity (it was arson) but fire is fire. In the last 2 years, there have been several barn fires in my part of Maine and they were all caused by heat lamps. Goats don't need much but a lot of good hay and water, something to lay on and a draft free house to stay healthy in winter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...we dont use heat lamos for the goats..good shelter and plenty of bedding to snuggle in..hay to munch on helps warm the inside up...there are some who have success with warming barrels for young kids..it takes a regular light bulb. ..but we put a dog house lid for them to gather under and keep each other warm..


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

*ok thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info.

I have a heated water bucket in the barn so they always have warm water.

I think they will be fine without a heat lamp they have a good straw bed and good hay. The barn is pretty tight and it has a carpet flapper on the goat door to keep drafts out.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

In my area I have seen frostbite on goats even kept indoors, it can get down to -25....but I certainly understand not using lamps if it does not get below -5.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm also in Michigan  I keep a heated water bucket in their pen, it keeps the water pretty warm. I also give them tons of straw, you can put it in a dog igloo/house and they love to go in it. And make sure that they have lots of hay, as it gets their rumen going, therefore creating body heat. I've only used heat lamps when I've had baby goats, and I might use one if I had a sick goat. We got a metal rabbit cage and clamped it to the wall and put the heat lamp inside of it, so it couldn't really catch anything on fire. When it got really cold last winter, I had an older bottle baby and also a pregnant doe, so I did put up a heat lamp for a few weeks.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you please share a link of the water heater you use? I've wanted to have heated water all the time (we have hot water heater in barn and change water twice a day. I'm thinking the water heaters for buckets that have cords...I think they'd chew the cord. 

So I'm curious how you heat their water all the time. 

Thank you,
Tami


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I actually use the buckets with cords, I just put the bucket on the edge of their stall in the barn and have never had an issue. This is the bucket we have. We only have 5 goats so I fill it twice a day and it never gets down less than 1/3 full. I believe they have a few different sizes.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...n-heated-bucket-225-gal-capacity?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link!! That's neat! Great option in winter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice given by all.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Something else I wanted to share about heat lamps......this one is fantastic!
We use it. And you can buy bulbs in a couple optional colors....red and clear. And different wattage. But it is a very safe lamp in my estimation.
Not like the cheap clip on type that can cause fires alot easier.

Not saying you would never have a fire with this one, but it is really well made.

Thought I'd share. https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp?criteria=heat

tami


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I know I've been told from some of you that I shouldn't worry about my babies being out in their draft free shelter, I've taken that spray foam insulation and sprayed every crack and crevice, banked straw up against their shelter and their floor (which I kept ground cuz I was told too by some of you) is about 3-4" thick and I spread fresh straw on top when it looks like it needs it...Wisconsin we are suppose to get -25 weather soon and I'm so stressed  about this! I sit inside their shelter with them to spend time with them, I still feel draft!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree on no heat lamps
I have used pet heat pads instead. they last longer the kids love to sleep on them. less chance of fire. one of my heat pads is 10 years old.

take a look at my " water heater energy savings tips" thread for your water needs. I use 50 gallon Rubbermaid tanks.


----------

